# Thugs Open Fire on LEO in Ferguson MO Protests



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A barrage of gunfire occurred during a protest in Ferguson, MO on the anniversary of the death of stupid thug Mike Brown who attacked a Police Officer and was killed for his stupidity.

Multiple shots were fired at LEO and multiple thugs were shot in the process. One in critical condition at a local hospital following surgery.

News from The Associated Press

http://news.yahoo.com/police-shoot-...g-ferguson-anniversary-protest-055405433.html


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

And so it begins.... We are expecting ours this coming October when they finally release the info that good o'le dead Freddy plays the crash and cash schemes. When the prosecution crumbles and the 6 are exonerated, it will be on again...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

They just can't drop it can they. Mike Brown was NOT A VICTIM! And neither is anybody who pulls a gun on a cop! If you attack an officer you suffer the consequences. You made your bed now lie in it...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The WAR begins....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you dumb enough to shoot at the police, then you reap what you sow. It wasn't like they were about to be beaten or executed for no particular reason. Funny how the crowd ran and hid when shots rang out when they were chanting ready for war. http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ideo-shouting-shortly-before-gunfire-erupted/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Social media brings a whole new and dangerous aspect to these organized protests, unlike what you had in past riots (Rodney King Riots or Watts Riots). It is disgusting but I expect for more of this to happen and pray that I am prepared.

The riots that we saw in Ferguson and Baltimore are very similar to muslimes. 

The "protestors" are not all criminals but (for the most part) the law abiding protestors refuse to call out the criminals who cause crimes, loot, steal and break things. The non criminal protestors are complicit just like the followers of islam who refuse to call out the ones who cause trouble.

Eerily similar.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I heard the shooting was with looters and there were 50-60 shots fired very quickly. This stuff is going to go south very quickly.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ironically i guess the stop the violence rally's and protests aren't working so well.
many who live in the area think MR brown was an idiot.
anyone who a cop yells at "HEY DUMBASS GET OUT OF THE STREET!" would just DUH get out of the street ,what does this nimrod do attacks the cop- nope ray ray just wants to act stupid again as they listen to [email protected]#$ the police on thier 1980's walkman.
i'll tell yah this is one instance i think the cops should just go all apecrap.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

These "protestors" are paid to do this.
If we had an honest Attorney General in this country it would have been investigated a year ago.
Remember when these "protestors" were in Baltimore and protesting that they hadn't gotten their checks from the Fergusen deal yet?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> A barrage of gunfire occurred during a protest in Ferguson, MO on the anniversary of the death of stupid thug Mike Brown who attacked a Police Officer and was killed for his stupidity.
> 
> Multiple shots were fired at LEO and multiple thugs were shot in the process. One in critical condition at a local hospital following surgery.
> 
> ...


That AP story you linked was good. Very in depth. 
Of course, it will be highly edited and shortened into a 20 second sound bite for the CBS Evening News. 
CNN will only give the side of the father of the cop shooting POS. 
ABC will ignore it completely.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Put snipers on the roof's and see what happens then. They've had their time to morn. No excuses time to stomp out the threats. Sometimes all that works is a good swift kick in the @ss. If "they" want a war lets get the ball a rolling. Back out, cut off the food and set a solid perimeter. I'm sick of this crap.
Peaceful protest is one thing and I have NO problem and encourage people to exercise their rights. However if some people can't understand the law and live by it they need to go. Whether to jail, deported or exterminated the choice is theirs. It's not fair to the peace loving citizens to have to put up with this all the time.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Put snipers on the roof's and see what happens then. They've had their time to morn. No excuses time to stomp out the threats. Sometimes all that works is a good swift kick in the @ss. If "they" want a war lets get the ball a rolling. Back out, cut off the food and set a solid perimeter. I'm sick of this crap.
> Peaceful protest is one thing and I have NO problem and encourage people to exercise their rights. However if some people can't understand the law and live by it they need to go. Whether to jail, deported or exterminated the choice is theirs. It's not fair to the peace loving citizens to have to put up with this all the time.


The Israeli's use integrally suppressed 1022 on agitators whenever they have crap like this. From what I understand it is very effective. One in the knee cap sends the trouble makers home.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

State of Emergency just declared in the Ferguson, MO area of St Louis County. By declaring a State of Emergency, does it qualify for more Federal or State Dollars to come their way to help keep the natives in check? This is out of control and the libtard Gov of MO is unable or unwilling to learn.

State of emergency called in Ferguson after gunfire mars protests


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Scanner radio app has state police live with over 700 listeners. Chicago has just under 500, what is going on in Chicago??


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> State of Emergency just declared in the Ferguson, MO area of St Louis County. By declaring a State of Emergency, does it qualify for more Federal or State Dollars to come their way to help keep the natives in check? This is out of control and the libtard Gov of MO is unable or unwilling to learn.
> 
> State of emergency called in Ferguson after gunfire mars protests


State of emergency will soon evolve into martial law... There will be boots on the ground offering free b's but there will be mass arrest and indiscriminate searches and seizures all over. There will also be restrictions of movement, courtesy of michael brown and freddy gray supporters.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Why does the lib media keep referring to these dumb asses as protesters? Nothing but trash and criminals. Time to take out the trash.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

6811 said:


> State of emergency will soon evolve into martial law... There will be boots on the ground offering free b's but there will be mass arrest and indiscriminate searches and seizures all over. There will also be restrictions of movement, courtesy of michael brown and freddy gray supporters.





Prepared One said:


> Why to does the lib media keep referring to these dumb asses as protesters? Nothing but trash and criminals. Time to take out the trash.


Excellent points Gentlemen.

As far as the media calling them protestors, what a crock of crap! On one hand the media and the city spokespeople continue to double down, saying that all of the troublemakers are from out of town and are the few, while in the same articles they write things like "it was a peaceful protest, just some rocks or bottles thrown, until the REAL Troublemakers show up.

LISTEN CLOSE MEDIA....EVERYBODY WHO IS IN ATTENDANCE AT A BLACK LIVES MATTER RALLY IS A TROUBLEMAKER, A CRIMINAL, AND A THUG AND CANNOT DIFFERENTIATE TRUTH FROM FACT, RIGHT FROM WRONG.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Criminals are what they are.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

here is some of the problems (statistics can be skewed anyway you want) they say that 80% or so of the pop there is black and only 10% of the police of the dept in the area is black =if they would add how many of the black residents meet the qualifications to be a police office like not having a felony or having bad credit I bet only about 10% of the black population would even meet the qualifications now add education and the desire to be a law enforcement officer ad I bet it goes down to about 2% 
I would also like to point out that most of the trouble makers are from out of town in my opinion.
I mean another area close by still in the st Louis metro was bitching the other day about speeding tickets same thing don't want a ticket don't speed-don't want trouble don't start any. 
drive around in the slums of china town-doesn't look like a slum, drive through white trash area still looks lower income but it isn't trashed heck drive through little mexico area same thing now drive through the black ghetto and it is trashed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The criminals shut down 1-70 in St Louis. Check out the video of the guy in the vehicle that breaks through the line of idiots who stopped traffic. Excellent job! What would you do if you were in that situation?

Breaking: #BlackLivesMatter Mob Shuts Down I-70 Both Ways in St. Louis - Driver Plows Through Line (VIDEO) - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am just so damn tired of hearing about these good for nothing people. They are thugs and thieves looking for yet another opportunity to steal shit. And yet, the news media insists on puts them front and center and couching them as tho these dumb asses are protesting or fighting for something noble and just.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

A number of years ago I was in Toronto in the big bus (45' Prevost that is 12'4" tall) A protest was taking place and some jacktard walked out in front of me waving his sign and stopping traffic. I put down the window and told him to move away from my bus I was not interested in being delayed by his protest. Amazingly enough, he moved aside and I moved on.

If I had encountered that group like that in Ferguson on the interstate, I would not stop if a protester was standing. I would lay on the air horn and keep rolling upon protesters that were standing in front of me. My first responsibility is to my passengers first, myself second, and to company property third. Stopping is an absolute last resort, that bus costs 500K a copy, one of those idiots decides to squirt it with lighter fluid on a tire and then light it.....it will go up like a towering inferno quickly. I'm not going to be part of that day.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess I'm on riot overload, or something. I just don't care if those jokers burn down their own neighborhood. The 'citizens' will not cooperate with the police in identifying and stopping the lawbreakers, so they must reap the whirlwind.

I'm more concerned with how this will affect the Pirates-Cardinals game tonight. Call me shallow.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I drive through St Louis going home. I think I will go around from now on. I remember driving through there as the verdict was being announced as seeing it all starting.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Shoot the thugs. You reap what you sow.

"little" Michael was a thug who reaped what he sowed.

Take all the POS welfare/sec 8 and give them notice that the gravy train stopped , yesterday. If you are truely needy, not greedy, like greedy Barry Sotero's Auinte Zetunie, give them a break.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> ...
> 
> I'm more concerned with how this will affect the Pirates-Cardinals game tonight. Call me shallow.


Shallow,

I'm right there with you. The Bucs are 5 games out to the Cards and tonight is a home game for the STL faithful. Having a "real" home field advantage in MLB is few and far between anymore...but the Cards still have it and have it big. You gotta bring your big boy game any time you head into STL in August.

Pirate hurler Jeff Locke is sporting a 4.1 ERA and is 6-6. He also performs the worst in the month of August. Must be the heat.

On the other side of the diamond, the Cards are tossing out Carlos Martinez with a very respectable 11-4 record and a 2.5 ERA. Plus 1 to Martinez who is from The Dominican Republic and you know what they say? If you want off the Island you better be able to hit or throw...and Carlos can throw.

In the first half of 2015, The Cards and Pirates have split their games, each winning 5. But the Pirates took the last 3 games from the Cards so momentum may be with them.

Look for a ho hum game until the 7th when Jason Heyward gets hot and takes some no name Pirate relief pitcher deep. As Jack Buck used to say, "Thats a Winner! Cards 5 Pirates 3


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well one of the stupidest things are ; they are blocking part of interstate 70-like duh keep people who do work from getting there that will really solve the issues.
it won't effect the game guys if anything St Luois is like finatically envolved around sports -a freaking typhoon,a nuke,and the biggest meteor the world has ever seen could be comming right at the stadium and the game would till play.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I wish the media would quit giving these assclowns credibility by showing them on nightly news.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, it's 4-3 STL in the 8th, and I'm thinking maybe a game played without fans may have been a good thing.

P.S. We'll get 'em tomorrow. By the way, that was a very professional piece of sportswriting there, Slippy.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Holy crap! Has it been a year already?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Holy crap! Has it been a year already?


Yes! 1 year and lil' mike mike brown has not committed one crime. Yay!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tyrone Harris was shot by police officers when they reported that Harris opened fire on them. Many of Harris' family and friends came to his defense, claiming he was a good boy and never did anything wrong nor would he. Of course, they are all liars just like Harris is a thug that needs put down like a rabid racoon. Two articles below, the second article tells of Harris pulling out a stolen firearm and discharging it toward LEO, the Youtube video also is included below. When will sanity return?

Mike Brown anniversary: Arrests, state of emergency - CNN.com
Police: Video shows Ferguson shooting suspect, 18-year-old Tyrone Harris, with gun | FOX6Now.com


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Yes! 1 year and lil' mike mike brown has not committed one crime. Yay!


no but a bunch for jerks did in his name!!! they practically burned down parts of the area all in his name
cause he was such a good boy ,you can hold, steal'in,and thug'in against him he was so sweet and innocent ,it wasn't his fault the cops head jumped in front of his hand. LOL
I been hearing that type of garbage since I was a kid if he was such an outstanding citizen then they would't have rap sheet that look like a crime mystery novel with new annotations entered yesterday.


----------

